# pregiudizi



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Domenica sera sono andata ad una festa di paese con mia cognata ed il marito, abbiamo incontrato un collega di lavoro di mia cognata che era li' con i suoi amici, ci siamo fermati quasi tutta la sera con loro , si rideva, si ballava e si parlava del piu' e del meno...
A fine serata uno di questi ragazzi mi chiede il numero di telefono e dopo averglielo dato comincia a dirmi che e' tutta la sera che mi guarda e che spera di rivedermi, cosi' svelate le sue intenzioni gli dico che sono sposata, la cosa finisce li. Racconto tutto ai miei cognati che mi fanno una para di un'ora sul fatto che non dovevo visti i precedenti e che le ragazze che fanno cosi' dimostrano di essere facili... 
Riflettendo sulla cosa mi accorgo che le stesse cose che accadevano prima ora sono viste in maniera diversa nel senso che se prima qualche ragazzo ci provava con me io non ne avevo colpa anche perche' spiegavo subito di esere impegnata, ora invece a loro dire se si avvicina qualcuno e' perche' io gli ho dato modo di farlo
Vi e' mai capitato? Che ne pensate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Chi se ne frega dei cognati.
Preoccupati se le persone a cui dai il numero la pensano allo stesso modo.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

bhè. che i nostri comportamenti abbiano delle conseguenze dovrebbe pure essere messo in conto no?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Io non capisco, se un ragazzo ti chiede il numero di telefono e' perche' ci sta provando? e se lo dai e' perche' ci stai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non capisco, se un ragazzo ti chiede il numero di telefono e' perche' ci sta provando? e se lo dai e' perche' ci stai?


 Uno perché chiede il numero?
Tu perché glielo hai dato?
Mica stiamo parlando di colleghi di lavoro.
Quale ragioni ci sono per sentirsi?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non capisco, se un ragazzo ti chiede il numero di telefono e' perche' ci sta provando? e se lo dai e' perche' ci stai?


 
beh, veronika, ci sta pure che uno mi chieda il mio n. di telefono, ma dubito che sia scopo seria amicizia....altrimenti troverebbe il modo di uscire con me insieme agli altri....se tu glielo dai dopo una serata passata insieme....beh....
Poi tu 6 stata onesta e hai detto subito che 6 sposata, però io non gliel'avrei dato


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non capisco, se un ragazzo ti chiede il numero di telefono e' perche' ci sta provando? e se lo dai e' perche' ci stai?


si  ad entrambe le domande


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non capisco, se un ragazzo ti chiede il numero di telefono e' perche' ci sta provando? e se lo dai e' perche' ci stai?


se è uno sconosciuto è il famoso _scopo amicizia_


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se è uno sconosciuto è il famoso _*scopo* amicizia_


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

trovare piacevole una persona non e' strettamente legato ad innamorarsene o avere interessi diversi da un amicizia.
A fine giornata non e' importante quante persone ci hanno provato ma come uno reagisce dopo . Dovrei forse chiudermi in casa e rifiutarmi di conoscere nuove persone?


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non capisco, se un ragazzo ti chiede il numero di telefono e' perche' ci sta provando? e se lo dai e' perche' ci stai?


 
se lo dai non necessariamente è perchè ci stai, anche se lo chiede per quel motivo


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> trovare piacevole una persona non e' strettamente legato ad innamorarsene o avere interessi diversi da un amicizia.
> A fine giornata non e' importante quante persone ci hanno provato ma come uno reagisce dopo . Dovrei forse chiudermi in casa e rifiutarmi di conoscere nuove persone?


ovviamente no. però se uno che hai conosciuto x qualche ora ti chiede il numero secondo me non lo fa perchè vuole diventare tuo amico


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ovviamente no. però se uno che hai conosciuto x qualche ora ti chiede il numero secondo me non lo fa perchè vuole diventare tuo amico


 e neanche perche' sono l'amore della sua vita ... ti pare?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e neanche perche' sono l'amore della sua vita ... ti pare?


ma cosa c'entra?
ti pesa tanto non averglielo dato?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

mi fate pensare che non esiste amicizia tra uomo e donna


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> mi fate pensare che non esiste amicizia tra uomo e donna


scusa non ricordo: quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> mi fate pensare che non esiste amicizia tra uomo e donna


scusa ma di che ti stupisci ?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra?
> ti pesa tanto non averglielo dato?


 gli ho dato il numero perche' non ci vedevo nulla di male, non era un invito a provarci, se mi avesse detto subito che ci voleva provare non gli avrei mai dato il numero, quando ho capito le sue intenzioni il mio era un invito a cancellare il numero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> gli ho dato il numero perche' non ci vedevo nulla di male, non era un invito a provarci, se mi avesse detto subito che ci voleva provare non gli avrei mai dato il numero, quando ho capito le sue intenzioni il mio era un invito a cancellare il numero


Il caso specifico ormai è passato e, se lui non ti interessa, qualora ti chiamase lo metterai in chiaro.
Ma mi sembra avidente che un uomo che è con amici non cerca un altro amico ...ma un'amica...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> gli ho dato il numero perche' non ci vedevo nulla di male, non era un invito a provarci, *se mi avesse detto subito che ci voleva provare non gli avrei mai dato il numero, qu*ando ho capito le sue intenzioni il mio era un invito a cancellare il numero


e se non ci vedi niente di male perchè lasci che chiunque metta in crisi il tuo pensiero?
perchè chiedi a noi?

ripeto: quanti anni hai?


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non capisco, se un ragazzo ti chiede il numero di telefono e' perche' ci sta provando? e se lo dai e' perche' ci stai?


ma scusa, tu non stai cercando di farti perdonare dal tuo ganzo per un tuo tradimento? non dico di non fare più niente ma mi pare prestino


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu non stai cercando di farti perdonare dal tuo ganzo per un tuo tradimento? non dico di non fare più niente ma mi pare prestino


 
a bè allora .....


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

In fondo al mio cuore non riesco ad escludere l'amicizia tra uomo e donna, sono un'ingenua ma tant'è. di sicuro però non nasce da qualche ora passata insieme e dalla richiesta del numero di cell


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu non stai cercando di farti perdonare dal tuo ganzo per un tuo tradimento? non dico di non fare più niente ma mi pare prestino


anche perchè non credo che crei una grande sicurezza nel tradito sapere che la compagna da il proprio n al primo conosciuto


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> mi fate pensare che non esiste amicizia tra uomo e donna


anche esistesse , nascerebbe probabilmente in modi e con dinamiche diversi .


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Domenica sera sono andata ad una festa di paese con mia cognata ed il marito, abbiamo incontrato un collega di lavoro di mia cognata che era li' con i suoi amici, ci siamo fermati quasi tutta la sera con loro , si rideva, si ballava e si parlava del piu' e del meno...
> * A fine serata uno di questi ragazzi mi chiede il numero di telefono e dopo averglielo dato comincia a dirmi che e' tutta la sera che mi guarda e che spera di rivedermi, cosi' svelate le sue intenzioni gli dico che sono sposata, la cosa finisce li.* Racconto tutto ai miei cognati che mi fanno una para di un'ora sul fatto che non dovevo visti i precedenti e che le ragazze che fanno cosi' dimostrano di essere facili...
> Riflettendo sulla cosa mi accorgo che le stesse cose che accadevano prima ora sono viste in maniera diversa nel senso che se prima qualche ragazzo ci provava con me io non ne avevo colpa anche perche' spiegavo subito di esere impegnata, ora invece a loro dire se si avvicina qualcuno e' perche' io gli ho dato modo di farlo
> Vi e' mai capitato? Che ne pensate?


ma non hai appena scritto che il numero gliel'hai dato?


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> a bè allora .....


in che senso zyp?
dai, se ti chiedo il numero è per chiaccherare del governo berlusconi dopo averti guardato tutta la sera??
ma dai..


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in che senso zyp?
> dai, se ti chiedo il numero è per chiaccherare del governo berlusconi dopo averti guardato tutta la sera??
> ma dai..


credo fosse ironico


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se non ci vedi niente di male perchè lasci che chiunque metta in crisi il tuo pensiero?
> perchè chiedi a noi?
> 
> ripeto: quanti anni hai?


 ho 29 anni e volevo discutere sul fatto che ora sembra tutto piu' difficile, per un errore si mette in dubbio la mia serieta' , addirittura mi consigliano di non curare il mio aspetto per ridurre al minimo gli sguardi su di me, questo lo trovo sbagliato


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ho 29 anni e volevo discutere sul fatto che ora sembra tutto piu' difficile, per un errore si mette in dubbio la mia serieta' , addirittura mi consigliano di non curare il mio aspetto per ridurre al minimo gli sguardi su di me, questo lo trovo sbagliato



la frase che ho quotato in grassetto ti dava la risposta alla quale hai evitato di rispondere. Ti ha guardata tutta la sera e ti chiede il telefono.
Tu dici che sei sposata e ma glielo dai lo stesso nonostante abbia scritto che finisce li'
Il resto son fregnacce (non curare l'aspetto)


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ho 29 anni e volevo discutere sul fatto che ora sembra tutto piu' difficile, per un errore si mette in dubbio la mia serieta' , addirittura mi consigliano di non curare il mio aspetto per ridurre al minimo gli sguardi su di me, questo lo trovo sbagliato


direi proprio che non curare l'aspetto è sbagliatissimo. però cerca di fare attenzione a come ti comporti


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la frase che ho quotato in grassetto ti dava la risposta alla quale hai evitato di rispondere. Ti ha guardata tutta la sera e ti chiede il telefono.
> Tu dici che sei sposata e ma glielo dai lo stesso nonostante abbia scritto che finisce li'
> Il resto son fregnacce (non curare l'aspetto)


 forse mi sono spiegata male, mi ha chiesto il numero, glielo do, mi dice che e' tutta la sera che mi guarda, dico che sono sposata!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male, mi ha chiesto il numero, glielo do, mi dice che e' tutta la sera che mi guarda, dico che sono sposata!


io non so gli altri, io non do' il mio numero di telefono a uno sconosciuto.
ma io so' io ( e voi non siete un cazzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male, mi ha chiesto il numero, glielo do, mi dice che e' tutta la sera che mi guarda, dico che sono sposata!


quindi prima hai dato il numero e poi lo hai informato che sei sposata?


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ho 29 anni e volevo discutere sul fatto che ora sembra tutto piu' difficile, per un errore si mette in dubbio la mia serieta' , *addirittura mi consigliano di non curare il mio aspetto per ridurre al minimo gli sguardi su di me, *questo lo trovo sbagliato


chi te lo consiglia ?? 
quasi svengo


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi prima hai dato il numero e poi lo hai informato che sei sposata?


 
un incoerenza di fondo, sicura dei tuoi reali voleri ?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> direi proprio che non curare l'aspetto è sbagliatissimo. però cerca di fare attenzione a come ti comporti


 questo dice tutto, non ho fatto nulla per attirare l'attenzione, non ho dato segnali di "via" , le belle ragazze devono comportarsi in modo diverso perche' attirano piu' sguardi?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> questo dice tutto, non ho fatto nulla per attirare l'attenzione, non ho dato segnali di "via" , le belle ragazze devono comportarsi in modo diverso perche' attirano piu' sguardi?


anche le bruttarelle sai?


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> questo dice tutto, non ho fatto nulla per attirare l'attenzione, non ho dato segnali di "via" , le belle ragazze devono comportarsi in modo diverso perche' attirano piu' sguardi?


ma che discorsi fai scusa?? ti stai cercando di fare perdonare da tuo marito e dai il numero di telefono al primo che ti guarda tutta sera, e dopo averglielo dato gli comunichi che sei sposata?
e quindi?
ora che ci hai detto che _a parer_ tuo sei bella  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cosa facciamo se ti chiama?
gli dici che ti piacerebbe fare una partitina a briscola in amicizia?


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> questo dice tutto, non ho fatto nulla per attirare l'attenzione, non ho dato segnali di "via" , le belle ragazze devono comportarsi in modo diverso perche' attirano piu' sguardi?


 
si ma il contadino semina, e poi raccoglie .... brutto/bello è altamente relativo


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> questo dice tutto, non ho fatto nulla per attirare l'attenzione, non ho dato segnali di "via" , le belle ragazze devono comportarsi in modo diverso perche' attirano piu' sguardi?


no, ma le belle ragazze (e anche le bruttarelle) che stanno cercando di ricucire una ferita all'interno della coppia forse dovrebbero porre un minimo di attenzione in più a come reagiscono alle proposte altrui. 
Abbiamo la stessa età, non mi dire che non riconosci quando un uomo ti chiede il n scopo amicizia o scopo e basta


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> In fondo al mio cuore non riesco ad escludere l'amicizia tra uomo e donna, sono un'ingenua ma tant'è. di sicuro però non nasce da qualche ora passata insieme e dalla richiesta del numero di cell


 Esiste se in entrambi manca l'attrazione sessuale per l'altro.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esiste se in entrambi manca l'attrazione sessuale per l'altro.


 
ma l'uomo è arrapato perenne


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

Vero hai le idee chiare quanto le mie ....... lanci la pietra e poi racconti di non averla mai tirata, giusto per veder che aria tira e quanto sei realmente ancora sulla piazza


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male, mi ha chiesto il numero, glielo do, mi dice che e' tutta la sera che mi guarda, dico che sono sposata!


Al di là di ciò che cognati amici e simili possono dirti....tu informeresti tuo marito di aver dato il tuo numero a questo sconosciuto? Io penso di no.

Perchè? Perchè potrebbe pensare che...fraintendere etc etc...

Mi sbaglio?

Secondo me dovresti chiarire con te stessa, prima che con gli altri le motivazioni che ti portano a voler esser "seduttiva" (e non è solo tirandosi come una fionda e ancheggiando che lo si è...ma lasciando indietro briciole come pollicino perchè qualcuno ci trovi...) e se tutto questo va nella direzione del recupero con tuo marito o è un segnale (per te sstessa) che hai bisogno di aria nuova e che il tuo "sforzo" di ricostruzione è belle che finito...


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non so gli altri, io non do' il mio numero di telefono a uno sconosciuto.
> ma io so' io ( e voi non siete un cazzo
> 
> 
> ...


idem  

	
	
		
		
	


	









tanto più quando sono impegnata ... e ti dirò di più, una sera ero fuori con alcuni amici, con un ragazzo ci siamo messi a parlare di lavori, alla fine ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè se non fosse riuscito a risolvere mi chiamava per farlo fare a noi ...... la sua ragazza non ha gradito, nonostante avesse sentito tutta la conversazione


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp io non ti capisco secondo te dare il mio numero di telefono vuol dire non sapere cio' che voglio?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma l'uomo è arrapato perenne


 Macchè... se ha una vita sessuale soddisfacente, non necessariamente desidera tutte le altre donne.  In certe (rare) condizioni, un'amicizia vera tra uomo e donna pò esistere.


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Zyp io non ti capisco secondo te dare il mio numero di telefono vuol dire non sapere cio' che voglio?


 
no, vuol dire che sai bene ciò che vuoi ! non te lo nascondere


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

può esistere se :

- non c'è del pregresso

- se c'è è risolto, concluso, consumato

- se non c'è attrazzione

- se il/la compagno/a è tutto ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno

un insieme di fattori tutt'altro che semplice da verificarsi, e poi nemmeno basta .....


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al di là di ciò che cognati amici e simili possono dirti....tu informeresti tuo marito di aver dato il tuo numero a questo sconosciuto? Io penso di no.
> 
> Perchè? Perchè potrebbe pensare che...fraintendere etc etc...
> 
> ...


 A mio marito ho gia' detto tutto, ho anche ricevuto una tel del tipo e davanti a mio marito gli ho detto di cancellare il mio numero, non ho nulla da nascondere , non ho sedotto nessuno , non mi sono accorta che piacevo al tizio perche' non mi interessa piacere, non sto a contare le possibilita' che potrei avere fuori, tutti ne abbiamo, se si notano e' perche' sei alla ricerca di possibilita' .


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> A mio marito ho gia' detto tutto, ho anche ricevuto una tel del tipo e davanti a mio marito gli ho detto di cancellare il mio numero, non ho nulla da nascondere , non ho sedotto nessuno , non mi sono accorta che piacevo al tizio perche' non mi interessa piacere, non sto a contare le possibilita' che potrei avere fuori, tutti ne abbiamo, se si notano e' perche' sei alla ricerca di possibilita' .


 
io in quanto tradito mi aspetterei ben altro dalla mia lei, e si chiama tatto e tanta sensibilità nell'agire

questa per lui è un 'altra bella mazzata da digerire IMHO


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io in quanto tradito mi aspetterei ben altro dalla mia lei, e si chiama tatto e tanta sensibilità nell'agire
> 
> questa per lui è un 'altra bella mazzata da digerire IMHO


 
concordo pienamente. tu avrai avuto anche tutte le buone intenzioni del mondo ma ciò che può arrivare al cuore di tuo marito (che sta cercando di ricostruire la fiducia nei tuoi confronti) è tutt'altro


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

c'è anche da dire che lui se la sta spassando con altre tipe eh ...sono agli sgoccioli


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> A mio marito ho gia' detto tutto, ho anche ricevuto una tel del tipo e davanti a mio marito gli ho detto di cancellare il mio numero, non ho nulla da nascondere , non ho sedotto nessuno , non mi sono accorta che piacevo al tizio perche' non mi interessa piacere, non sto a contare le possibilita' che potrei avere fuori, tutti ne abbiamo, se si notano e' perche' sei alla ricerca di possibilita' .



e questo numero allora che  gliel'hai dato a fare?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io in quanto tradito mi aspetterei ben altro dalla mia lei, e si chiama tatto e tanta sensibilità nell'agire
> 
> questa per lui è un 'altra bella mazzata da digerire IMHO
















sembrerebbe così evidente...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e questo numero allora che gliel'hai dato a fare?


Da quel che s'è capito, lui ha manifestato il suo interesse solo dopo aver avuto il numero...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Da quel che s'è capito, lui ha manifestato il suo interesse solo dopo aver avuto il numero...


ok
io sono a una festa
si avvicina uno e mi chiede il numero.
Io glielo do.
Lui mi dice Grazie, perchè mi piaci 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io: se me l'avessi detto prima non te lo davo mica..pensavo ti servisse per un sondaggio.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e questo numero allora che gliel'hai dato a fare?


perchè glielo ha chiesto no?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok
> io sono a una festa
> si avvicina uno e mi chiede il numero.
> Io glielo do.
> ...


Al di là delle battute, a me pare che anche nel pregresso di quel che veronika ha raccontato di se si può rilevare una certa "ingenuità"...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al di là delle battute, a me pare che anche nel pregresso di quel che veronika ha raccontato di se si può rilevare una certa "ingenuità"...


non era una battuta e onestamente credo che a quasi 30 una donna  sappia se è il caso o meno di dare il   telefono ad un uomo appena incontrato, in virtù anche solo del fatto che sta cercando di ricucire il rapporto con un marito che ha tradito.
Senza offesa più che ingenutià mi pare stupidità e leggerezza.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Ok diciamo che non avrei dovuto dare il mio numero, e questo l'ho capito tante' che ho detto al tipo di cancellarlo, il punto e' che mi hanno accusata di aver attirato la sua attenzione non di avergli dato il numero.


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Ok diciamo che non avrei dovuto dare il mio numero, e questo l'ho capito tante' che ho detto al tipo di cancellarlo, il punto e' che mi hanno accusata di aver attirato la sua attenzione non di avergli dato il numero.


 
se non mi arriva nemmeno uno sguardo non chiedo il numero di telefono, proprio per non farmi figure da pirla ..... 

con ciò non voglio dire che tu l'abbia fatto con intenzione, anche se ..... 

se vuoi ricucire pensa a lui


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Ok diciamo che non avrei dovuto dare il mio numero, e questo l'ho capito tante' che ho detto al tipo di cancellarlo, il punto e' che mi hanno accusata di aver attirato la sua attenzione non di avergli dato il numero.


 Potrei quotarmi il primo post.
Ma ora la questione è passata.
Dei cognati che ti frega?
Pensa a cosa vuoi tu, forte anche di questa conferma (ma ne avevi bisogno?) di poter trovare altro.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok
> io sono a una festa
> si avvicina uno e mi chiede il numero.
> Io glielo do.
> ...


 Ma infatti è per quello che gli serve...


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Se il numero me lo avesse chiesto una ragazza sarebbe stata la stessa cosa , una sconosciuta incontrata per caso,  ma moralmente accettabile?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Se il numero me lo avesse chiesto una ragazza sarebbe stata la stessa cosa , una sconosciuta incontrata per caso, ma moralmente accettabile?


non stiamo parlando di moralismi!
ma se tuo marito facesse altrettanto, tu non ci rimarresti male?
mi è capitato di dare il mio n a ragazze conosciute la sera stessa per poi uscire insieme in compagnia, ma non l'ho mai fatto con un uomo perchè presuppongo che il mio compagno ne sarebbe quantomeno contrariato


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Se il numero me lo avesse chiesto una ragazza sarebbe stata la stessa cosa , una sconosciuta incontrata per caso, ma moralmente accettabile?


ma ci sei o ci fai?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Se il numero me lo avesse chiesto una ragazza sarebbe stata la stessa cosa , una sconosciuta incontrata per caso,  ma moralmente accettabile?


io non do' il mio numero neanche a donne sconosciute.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti è per quello che gli serve...








chemelodiciaffà


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non do' il mio numero neanche a donne sconosciute.


 Nemmeno io... però dai, ci pò stare una leggerezza. Comunque non è mica questo gran problema, basta non rispondere a eventuali sms o chiamate del tipo.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nemmeno io... però dai, ci pò stare una leggerezza. Comunque non è mica questo gran problema, basta non rispondere a eventuali sms o chiamate del tipo.


ma appunto. Perchè si sta fadendo tanti problemi?
se si sente a posto cazzo gliene frega ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi se ne frega dei cognati.
> Preoccupati se le persone a cui dai il numero la pensano allo stesso modo.


 .


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma appunto. Perchè si sta fadendo tanti problemi?
> se si sente a posto cazzo gliene frega ?


 Si, è un falso problema!


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Una delle insoddisfazioni di mio marito ere proprio il fatto di frequentare solo coppie perche' le amiche infastidivano me, e gli amici infastidivano lui, siamo arrivati a capire che il nostro era un atteggiamento sbagliato(per noi ) che ci ha portato pian piano ad un isolamento dagli amici. Non frequentare una persona perche' e' sentimentalmente libera non e' una prova d'amore verso il proprio compagno, non si puo' vivere nella paura che dedicare una parola ad un amico/a possa mettere in crisi un rapporto, avere delle possibilita' non vuol dire volerle cogliere. La serieta' , il rispetto, l'amore sta' nel chiarire agli altri che l'amore e' dedicato a lui/lei . La serenita' e' sapere che la scelta di stare insieme e' appunto una scelta costante.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Una delle insoddisfazioni di mio marito ere proprio il fatto di frequentare solo coppie perche' le amiche infastidivano me, e gli amici infastidivano lui, siamo arrivati a capire che il nostro era un atteggiamento sbagliato(per noi ) che ci ha portato pian piano ad un isolamento dagli amici. Non frequentare una persona perche' e' sentimentalmente libera non e' una prova d'amore verso il proprio compagno, non si puo' vivere nella paura che dedicare una parola ad un amico/a possa mettere in crisi un rapporto, avere delle possibilita' non vuol dire volerle cogliere. La serieta' , il rispetto, l'amore sta' nel chiarire agli altri che l'amore e' dedicato a lui/lei . La serenita' e' sapere che la scelta di stare insieme e' appunto una scelta costante.


 
mi pare che non ci capiamo.......nessuno mette in dubbio queste cose. tu hai chiesto: ho dato il n a uno che ho appena conosciuto ed i miei cognati mi hanno rimproverata, che ne pensate?
come già detto, non escludo certo nè l'amicizia uomo-donna, nè la possibilità di conoscere persone nuove, ma un uomo che mi chiede il n ad una festa è perchè ci sta chiaramente provando


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi pare che non ci capiamo.......nessuno mette in dubbio queste cose. tu hai chiesto: ho dato il n a uno che ho appena conosciuto ed i miei cognati mi hanno rimproverata, che ne pensate?
> come già detto, non escludo certo nè l'amicizia uomo-donna, nè la possibilità di conoscere persone nuove, ma un uomo che mi chiede il n ad una festa è perchè ci sta chiaramente provando


 non vi ho chiesto questo, vi ho chiesto un parere sul fatto che prima nessuno dava peso a questa cosa, nessuno mi aveva consigliato di ostentare meno la mia femminilita' curando neno il mio aspetto


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> non vi ho chiesto questo, vi ho chiesto un parere sul fatto che prima nessuno dava peso a questa cosa, nessuno mi aveva consigliato di ostentare meno la mia femminilita' curando neno il mio aspetto


 
sull'aspetto ti ho detto che è una cazzata colossale. rispondo: provvederò a munirmi di burqa. sul dar peso...hai fatto una cazzata in passato ed ora la stai socntando...6 una sorvegliata speciale (anche se gli altri non dovrebbero metterci becco, in quanto è una questione tra te e tuo marito)


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> non vi ho chiesto questo, vi ho chiesto un parere sul fatto che prima nessuno dava peso a questa cosa, nessuno mi aveva consigliato di ostentare meno la mia femminilita' curando neno il mio aspetto


uffa ma fai a non capire??
tu hai fatto un errore e hai fatto soffrire tuo marito col tradimento.STOP_
E' ovvio che ti si consigli un po' di attenzione senza che tiri fuori cazzate sul  moralismo, amicizia fra uomo e donna, su quanto sei bella , e numeri di uomini e altro...
non capisco perchè in questo momento tu ti ponga dei problemi del genere.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> non vi ho chiesto questo, vi ho chiesto un parere sul fatto che prima nessuno dava peso a questa cosa, nessuno mi aveva consigliato di ostentare meno la mia femminilita' curando neno il mio aspetto


 
ma prima non avevi neanche tradito tuo marito.
ogni azione determina una reazione


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

tu puoi esser bella quanto vuoi, ed il problema non è questo il problema è che se vuoi ricucire devi dare attenzioni al tuo compagno, legger tra le righe e capire, altro che numeri di telefono a sconosciuti

sai benissimo dove vai a finire, già i problemi ci sono se aggiungi altri fatti potenzialmente destabilizzanti9 certo non aiuta


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> tu puoi esser bella quanto vuoi, ed il problema non è questo il problema è che se vuoi ricucire devi dare attenzioni al tuo compagno, legger tra le righe e capire, altro che numeri di telefono a sconosciuti
> 
> *sai benissimo dove vai a finire, già i problemi ci sono se aggiungi altri fatti potenzialmente destabilizzanti9 certo non aiuta*


 Infatti... un po' di sensibilità ed attenzione in più per l'altro, dopo che lo si è omaggiato con un paio di antenne, sarebbero sempre doverose.


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti... un po' di sensibilità ed attenzione in più per l'altro, dopo che lo si è omaggiato con un paio di antenne, sarebbero sempre doverose.


 
un processo lungo uscire da un tradimento subito, ma possibile se ci son le condizioni per farlo


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sull'aspetto ti ho detto che è una cazzata colossale. rispondo: provvederò a munirmi di burqa. sul dar peso...hai fatto una cazzata in passato ed ora la stai socntando...6 una sorvegliata speciale (anche se gli altri non dovrebbero metterci becco, in quanto è una questione tra te e tuo marito)


 e' quello che penso , ma cio' che ho fatto a mio marito e' vissuto come un tradimento personale verso di loro, nessuno riesce a capire che in questo modo alimentano i miei sensi di colpa e le insicurezze di mio marito, nessuno pensa che la situazione cosi' come' non e' gestibile e non fa bene a nessuno. Mio marito soffre di questo, soffre nel vedermi messa alla gogna ad ogni occasione, sempre pronti a ricordare un episodio che vorrebbe lasciarsi alle spalle ma non sa come affrontare gli amici , la famiglia, i parenti...
Posso capire che le mie azioni hanno  portato ad avere un opinione di me che non e' delle migliori , probabilmente avrei fatto lo stesso, ma avrei apprezzato di piu' una chiacchierata in privato... solo pochi di loro lo hanno fatto altri si limitano a non voler vedermi, il resto e' un continuo giudizio


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> un processo lungo uscire da un tradimento subito, *ma possibile se ci son le condizioni per farlo*


 Son d'accordo, ci vogliono davvero le migliori intenzioni di entrambi. E l'atteggiamento del tradito è importante non meno di quello del traditore.


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

ma ******o gli altri la coppia siete voi, punto !

gli altri son un accessorio che non si deve nemmeno lontanamente permetter di metter naso o giudicare 

e chi lo fa che venga lentamente mandato a spalar letame 

non sopporto le intromissioni !!!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Domenica sera sono andata ad una festa di paese con mia cognata ed il marito, abbiamo incontrato un collega di lavoro di mia cognata che era li' con i suoi amici, ci siamo fermati quasi tutta la sera con loro , si rideva, si ballava e si parlava del piu' e del meno...
> A fine serata uno di questi ragazzi mi chiede il numero di telefono e dopo averglielo dato comincia a dirmi che e' tutta la sera che mi guarda e che spera di rivedermi, cosi' svelate le sue intenzioni gli dico che sono sposata, la cosa finisce li. Racconto tutto ai miei cognati che mi fanno una para di un'ora sul fatto che non dovevo visti i precedenti e che le ragazze che fanno cosi' dimostrano di essere facili...
> Riflettendo sulla cosa mi accorgo che le stesse cose che accadevano prima ora sono viste in maniera diversa nel senso che se prima qualche ragazzo ci provava con me io non ne avevo colpa anche perche' spiegavo subito di esere impegnata, ora invece a loro dire se si avvicina qualcuno e' perche' io gli ho dato modo di farlo
> Vi e' mai capitato? Che ne pensate?


 scusa e' ma se sapevi le sue intenzioni xche cavolo gli hai dato il numero?
ci credo poi che ti accusano di essere facile


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma l'uomo è arrapato perenne


Ciao (una volta sola, prima che ci abbattano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
Solo gli uomini?
Sei sicura?
Conosco dei discreti esemplari femminil, sai?


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

l'uomo e' arrapato e lo fa vedere
la donna lo e' ancora di piu ma non lo fa vedere
(oh fateci caso quasi nessuna donna ammette di masturbarsi o di sognare di farlo con 2 uomini tanto x fare un esempio)


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Son d'accordo, ci vogliono davvero le migliori intenzioni di entrambi. E l'atteggiamento del tradito è importante non meno di quello del traditore.


 
nel mio caso sto mettendomi alla prova dando tutto me stesso, non me ne frega di come andrà io ci metto tutto l'impegno possibile confidando in altrettanto impegno, ma non devo aspettar di vedere .... devo solo muovermi sperando di far bene !


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Una delle insoddisfazioni di mio marito ere proprio il fatto di frequentare solo coppie perche' le amiche infastidivano me, e gli amici infastidivano lui, siamo arrivati a capire che il nostro era un atteggiamento sbagliato(per noi ) che ci ha portato pian piano ad un isolamento dagli amici. Non frequentare una persona perche' e' sentimentalmente libera non e' una prova d'amore verso il proprio compagno, *non si puo' vivere nella paura che dedicare una parola ad un amico/a possa mettere in crisi un rapporto*, *avere delle possibilita' non vuol dire volerle cogliere*. La serieta' , il rispetto, l'amore sta' nel chiarire agli altri che l'amore e' dedicato a lui/lei . La serenita' e' sapere che la scelta di stare insieme e' appunto una scelta costante.


Non puoi far finta di nulla, che quella fiducia TU l'abbia tradita è un fatto, che quella possibilità tu l'abbia colta, è un altro fatto certo.



veronika ha detto:


> e' quello che penso , ma cio' che ho fatto a mio marito e' vissuto come un tradimento personale verso di loro, nessuno riesce a capire che *in questo modo alimentano i miei sensi di colpa e le insicurezze di mio marito, nessuno pensa che la situazione cosi' come' non e' gestibile e non fa bene a nessuno*. Mio marito soffre di questo, soffre nel vedermi messa alla gogna ad ogni occasione, sempre pronti a ricordare un episodio che vorrebbe lasciarsi alle spalle ma non sa come affrontare gli amici , la famiglia, i parenti...
> Posso capire che le mie azioni hanno portato ad avere un opinione di me che non e' delle migliori , probabilmente avrei fatto lo stesso, ma avrei apprezzato di piu' una chiacchierata in privato... solo pochi di loro lo hanno fatto altri si limitano a non voler vedermi, il resto e' un continuo giudizio


Credo che quello sia il punto centrale: tu ritieni che per aver ammesso il "misfatto" e aver manifestato l'intento di recuperare con tuo marito, meriti l'assoluzione e che non se ne parli più.

I sensi di colpa non li vorresti avere, è naturale, ma son anche utili (o dovrebbero esserlo) per mantenere alta l'attenzione su ciò  che sarebbe meglio NON fare per non sentirsi rinfacci e rimbrotti.

In soldoni: tu agisci come se niente fosse successo...ma non è così per nessun altro se non per te! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Finchè non sarai coerente con gli intenti che hai manifestato, mostrandoti attenta anche alle sfumature, non solo a fatti eclatanti come il numero di telefonino ad uno saconosciuto, dubito potrete arrivare da qualche parte...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> l'uomo e' arrapato e lo fa vedere
> la donna lo e' ancora di piu ma non lo fa vedere
> (oh fateci caso quasi nessuna donna ammette di masturbarsi o di sognare di farlo con 2 uomini tanto x fare un esempio)


Veramente qua sopra quasi tutte ammettono sia l'una che l'altra cosa...


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veramente qua sopra quasi tutte ammettono sia l'una che l'altra cosa...


 dal vivo dico..con persone che conosci e con cui parli a quattrocchi
chiaro che e' facile ammetterlo qua dato che non ci conosciamo e siamo piu o meno quasi tutti protetti dall'anonimato della rete


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

*Dal vivo...*



Alexantro ha detto:


> dal vivo dico..con persone che conosci e con cui parli a quattrocchi
> chiaro che e' facile ammetterlo qua dato che non ci conosciamo e siamo piu o meno quasi tutti protetti dall'anonimato della rete


Idem con patate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Conoscerò solo io delle libertine/liberate?


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Idem con patate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 che te devo di'.....


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dal vivo dico..con persone che conosci e con cui parli a quattrocchi
> chiaro che e' facile ammetterlo qua dato che non ci conosciamo e siamo piu o meno quasi tutti protetti dall'anonimato della rete


 
infatti, solo due amiche l'hanno ammesso ..... la seconda


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dal vivo dico..con persone che conosci e con cui parli a quattrocchi
> chiaro che e' facile ammetterlo qua dato che non ci conosciamo e siamo piu o meno quasi tutti protetti dall'anonimato della rete


Ma ti sembra che una cosa tanto intima debba essere raccontata a tutti?
A che pro?
Perché io mi dovrei sentire arricchita se un amico mi fa confidenze del genere?
Mi suscita lo stesso interesse del sapere che mangia, defeca e talvolta vomita e tutte le notti dorme.
Capirai che notizia!
A parte che mi sembrano curiosità da bambini quando si domandano se la maestra fa sesso.
Le persone adulte fanno sesso e lo fanno come gradiscono e ognuno ha fantasie sessuali e no.
Sei soddisfatto?


La questione è O.T. ma non lo sono i pregiudizi che esprimi.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non puoi far finta di nulla, che quella fiducia TU l'abbia tradita è un fatto, che quella possibilità tu l'abbia colta, è un altro fatto certo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non si puo' far finta di niente dopo aver tradito, mi ha cambiata profondamente e' una cosa che non avrei mai pensato di fare e non riconosco quella parte di me che e' andata contro ai miei principi. Non e' facile da spiegare ma anche per chi tradisce c'e' un percorso di perdono che va affrontato, il perdono che sente di dare chi e' stato tradito non e' legato al voler continuare una storia d' amore... puoi perdonare ma non voler avere piu' contatti , per chi tradisce non e' cosi' devi convivere con il pensiero che sei stato tu, hai deciso tu, hai fatto tu... Convivere con una parte di te che non senti tua, e' un perdono che devi darti per poter convivere con te stessa . Non si dimentica non esiste assoluzione per un'azione che ti sei pentito di aver commesso . Devi semplicemente convivere , nulla e' piu' come prima, nemmeno io sono piu' come prima. E' un esperienza che ti fa cambiare , ti continua a ferire, la mente che continua a pensarci anche quando dormi, ... un ombra che ti segue ovunque vai , un riflesso che ti aceca quando meno te lo aspetti.
Ritrovarsi a piangere poco dopo aver sorriso, non riuscire a dormire, dimenticarsi di mangiare, scordare le cose gli appuntamenti, gli impegni... sentirsi in colpa se per un pomeriggio sei riuscita a non pensarci....


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao (una volta sola, prima che ci abbattano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ovvio che anche le donne siano arrapate, mica siamo tutte Maria Goretti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *l'uomo e' arrapato e lo fa vedere*
> la donna lo e' ancora di piu ma non lo fa vedere
> (oh fateci caso quasi nessuna donna ammette di masturbarsi o di sognare di farlo con 2 uomini tanto x fare un esempio)


A volte però è sleale... aggiunge anche del cotone...


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Non si puo' far finta di niente dopo aver tradito, mi ha cambiata profondamente e' una cosa che non avrei mai pensato di fare e non riconosco quella parte di me che e' andata contro ai miei principi. Non e' facile da spiegare ma anche per chi tradisce c'e' un percorso di perdono che va affrontato, il perdono che sente di dare chi e' stato tradito non e' legato al voler continuare una storia d' amore... puoi perdonare ma non voler avere piu' contatti , per chi tradisce non e' cosi' devi convivere con il pensiero che sei stato tu, hai deciso tu, hai fatto tu... Convivere con una parte di te che non senti tua, e' un perdono che devi darti per poter convivere con te stessa . Non si dimentica non esiste assoluzione per un'azione che ti sei pentito di aver commesso . Devi semplicemente convivere , nulla e' piu' come prima, nemmeno io sono piu' come prima. E' un esperienza che ti fa cambiare , ti continua a ferire, la mente che continua a pensarci anche quando dormi, ... un ombra che ti segue ovunque vai , un riflesso che ti aceca quando meno te lo aspetti.
> *Ritrovarsi a piangere poco dopo aver sorriso, non riuscire a dormire, dimenticarsi di mangiare, scordare le cose gli appuntamenti, gli impegni... sentirsi in colpa se per un pomeriggio sei riuscita a non pensarci*....


guarda, sarebbe tutto bellissimo se non fosse che poi dai il cell a uno che non conosci e non capisci che non è questione di fiducia o no ma di comportamenti che hanno un significato, uno solo, e non altri.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte però è sleale... aggiunge anche del cotone...


 
a morte l'uomo col cotone!


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

io trovo ambigui i vostri messaggi, qualsiasi sia l'argomento del 3d spesso finite per stuzzicarvi a vicenda, non conosco le vostre storie se non siete impegnati tutto ok ma se invece lo siete..... contenti voi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> io trovo ambigui i vostri messaggi, qualsiasi sia l'argomento del 3d spesso finite per stuzzicarvi a vicenda, non conosco le vostre storie se non siete impegnati tutto ok ma se invece lo siete..... contenti voi


 Dopo un po' si scherza.
Non è che le risposte serie tu le abbia molto considerate, però.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo un po' si scherza.
> Non è che le risposte serie tu le abbia molto considerate, però.


 non e' cosi' quello che leggo quando siete seri lo leggo con attenzione e se non condivido con voi i miei pensieri non vuol dire che non ci dia peso


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

scusa Vero, ma alla fine tu che ne pensi della situazione ? della tua intendo .....


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

alla luce di quanto detto tu cosa ne pensi, e non parlo di chi ti mette alla gogna, parlo di cosa ne pensi tu del tradimento e del fatto che lasci spazio ad altro, anche solo all'amicizia.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



veronika ha detto:


> non e' cosi' quello che leggo quando siete seri lo leggo con attenzione e se non condivido con voi i miei pensieri non vuol dire che non ci dia peso


sono solito essere censorio verso gli altri utenti "anziani" che sono sospettosi verso i nuovi iscritti.
questa volta però sono certo che tu sia un clone e che tu sia qui per seminare zizania provocare e litigare.
Il che va anche bene, ma mi meraviglio che sinora nessuno se ne sia accorto e si continui in buona fede a darti credito: forse a nessuno importa; il che è anche giusto.
Comunque contenta tu, contenti tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




essendo io affetto da clonogenia, non posso certo biasimarti, basta che non usi 'sti toni finto meravigliati/scandalizzati, eh


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sono solito essere censorio verso gli altri utenti "anziani" che sono sospettosi verso i nuovi iscritti.
> questa volta però sono certo che tu sia un clone e che tu sia qui per seminare zizania provocare e litigare.
> Il che va anche bene, ma mi meraviglio che sinora nessuno se ne sia accorto e si continui in buona fede a darti credito: forse a nessuno importa; il che è anche giusto.
> Comunque contenta tu, contenti tutti
> ...


cacchio Rock sappiamo anche il nome ! e adesso ce neserve un'altro ...........


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> alla luce di quanto detto tu cosa ne pensi, e non parlo di chi ti mette alla gogna, parlo di cosa ne pensi tu del tradimento e del fatto che lasci spazio ad altro, anche solo all'amicizia.


 Sono diversi i motivi per qui uno tradisce, il mio e' stato piu' un abbandono, non ho tradito fisicamente mio marito, e' stato un modo stupido di dirgli che non mi sentivo apprezzata, amata, e' stato uno scossone alla nostra storia perche' da tempo eravamo fermi in un punto morto da cui non riuscivamo ad uscire, un gridargli di fare qualcosa perche' io non ne ero in grado... 
Forse e' stata la paura di sentirmi sola perche' lui non era mai in casa per lavoro( mio padre non c'era mai in casa ) la paura di rivivere un angoscia che avevo da bambina, la disillusione di cio' che doveva essere il mio matrimonio e che poi non e' stato altro che una proiezione della convivenza (felice )solo con piu' debiti , forse il veder slittare il mio desiderio di maternita' per paura sua di non avere sufficienti risorse economiche.... 
per me e' stato una sorta di black aut ed effettivamente e' servito ad ammettere le nostre colpe, a capire come si sentiva l'altro , a risolvere parte di quei problemi


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sono solito essere censorio verso gli altri utenti "anziani" che sono sospettosi verso i nuovi iscritti.
> questa volta però sono certo che tu sia un clone e che tu sia qui per seminare zizania provocare e litigare.
> Il che va anche bene, ma mi meraviglio che sinora nessuno se ne sia accorto e si continui in buona fede a darti credito: forse a nessuno importa; il che è anche giusto.
> Comunque contenta tu, contenti tutti
> ...


 mi dispiace perche' risponderti vuol dire darti peso ma non capisco a cosa ti riferisci, se tu potessi/riuscissi/fossi capace di essere piu' chiaro.... magari ci intendiamo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



veronika ha detto:


> mi dispiace perche' risponderti vuol dire darti peso ma non capisco a cosa ti riferisci, se tu potessi/riuscissi/fossi capace di essere piu' chiaro.... magari ci intendiamo


ma noi ci intendiamo benissimo, basta essere chiari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Sono diversi i motivi per qui uno tradisce, il mio e' stato piu' un abbandono, non ho tradito fisicamente mio marito, e' stato un modo stupido di dirgli che non mi sentivo apprezzata, amata, e' stato uno scossone alla nostra storia perche' da tempo eravamo fermi in un punto morto da cui non riuscivamo ad uscire, un gridargli di fare qualcosa perche' io non ne ero in grado...
> Forse e' stata la paura di sentirmi sola perche' lui non era mai in casa per lavoro( mio padre non c'era mai in casa ) la paura di rivivere un angoscia che avevo da bambina, la disillusione di cio' che doveva essere il mio matrimonio e che poi non e' stato altro che una proiezione della convivenza (felice )solo con piu' debiti , forse il veder slittare il mio desiderio di maternita' per paura sua di non avere sufficienti risorse economiche....
> per me e' stato una sorta di black aut ed effettivamente e' servito ad ammettere le nostre colpe, a capire come si sentiva l'altro , a risolvere parte di quei problemi


 Se questa è la tua analisi ...tutto è in via di risoluzione, no?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se questa è la tua analisi ...tutto è in via di risoluzione, no?


 se avessi risposte non sarei qui a porre quesiti a voi, se avessi una giusta valutazione di cosa fare e cosa no , non tirerei su di me i crudi pareri di chi non conosco (che vanno ad aggiungersi a quelli che mi conoscono) soprattutto non dovrebbero ferirmi , se fosse tutto ok non sarei nemmeno qui a confrontarmi con chi non vuole confrontarsi ma sparare a zero con insulti, frasi fatte,citazioni di  stereotipi di compostamenti corretti . La verita' e' che ho bisogno di confrontarmi e ho trovato voi


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma noi ci intendiamo benissimo, basta essere chiari


 sarebbe gentile da parte tua offrirmi una miglior spiegazione di cio' a cui alludi dato che non ti capisco... ma forse non mi e' dato sapere perche' e' un giochino che fate voi storici frequentatori del forum, comunque le discussioni piu' lunghe e tutto sommato quelle che catturano il vostro interesse.................. SONO APERTE DAI NUOVI CHE HANNO ANCORA DA DIRE o che cercano una mano, a voi darla o meno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> se avessi risposte non sarei qui a porre quesiti a voi, se avessi una giusta valutazione di cosa fare e cosa no , non tirerei su di me i crudi pareri di chi non conosco (che vanno ad aggiungersi a quelli che mi conoscono) soprattutto non dovrebbero ferirmi , se fosse tutto ok non sarei nemmeno qui a confrontarmi con chi non vuole confrontarsi ma sparare a zero con insulti, frasi fatte,citazioni di stereotipi di compostamenti corretti . La verita' e' che ho bisogno di confrontarmi e ho trovato voi


 Allora non stare sulla difensiva e considera DAVVERO quel che ti viene detto senza preoccuparti di neutralizzare ogni intervento.
Ti è già stato detto che il passaggio dalla convivenza al matrimonio ha evidenziato che il rapporto leggero andava bene, ma quello impegnativo no.
La tua breve fuga ha significato rendere familiari i vostri problemi e legarvi attraverso il peso delle opinioni familiari: è stata una "mossa" sbagliata su tutti i fronti.
Non puoi pensare di recuperare un rapporto che già non funzionava.
Perché non vuoi considerare che possiate aver commesso un errore e di dovervi lasciare?
Sei abbastanza giovane per pensare a un'altra vita.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

e vorrei aggiungere

Mission del forum
Lo scopo o meglio l’intento della partecipazione a questo forum tematico dovrebbe essere quello del libero scambio di opinioni e del civile confronto fra utenti sul tema tradimento e sui sentimenti in generale. 
Vi sono sezioni apposite anche per argomenti diversi, personali o di attualità e si invitano gli utenti a cercar di mantenere il più possibile separate le sezioni senza uscire dal tema proposto da chi apre un thread, in particolare nella sezione *Confessionale*. 
Gli O.T. sistematici in tale sezione potranno venir spostati e se del caso cancellati.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e vorrei aggiungere
> 
> Mission del forum
> Lo scopo o meglio l’intento della partecipazione a questo forum tematico dovrebbe essere quello del libero scambio di opinioni e del civile confronto fra utenti sul tema tradimento e sui sentimenti in generale.
> ...


 
ah bella, ti si è risposto in 100 modi, e poi qui non sei in confessionale


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e vorrei aggiungere
> 
> Mission del forum
> Lo scopo o meglio l’intento della partecipazione a questo forum tematico dovrebbe essere quello del libero scambio di opinioni e del civile confronto fra utenti sul tema tradimento e sui sentimenti in generale.
> ...


madonna che pesa che sei!
ma contatela su da sola allora , no!?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io non capisco, se un ragazzo ti chiede il numero di telefono e' perche' ci sta provando? e se lo dai e' perche' ci stai?



Si.

E Si anche alla seconda domanda.

Vero, ma ci sei o ci fai?!


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

ti dice che e' tutta la sera che ti guarda e ti chiede il numero di telefono....e tu glielo dai pure
se non ci arrivi da sola che ci sta provando mi preoccuperei fossi in te


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ti dice che e' tutta la sera che ti guarda e ti chiede il numero di telefono....e tu glielo dai pure
> se non ci arrivi da sola che ci sta provando mi preoccuperei fossi in te


 leggi bene cio' che scrivo , comunque il tipo e' stato liquidato!


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> leggi bene cio' che scrivo , comunque il tipo e' stato liquidato!


 hai ragione prima gliel'hai dato e poi ti ha detto che sei bella
pero non ci sei arrivata cmq a capire del xche voleva il numero?
mi pare strano


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai ragione prima gliel'hai dato e poi ti ha detto che sei bella
> pero non ci sei arrivata cmq a capire del xche voleva il numero?
> mi pare strano


 e' cosi' non so che dirvi se glielo avessi dato per civetteria di certo non gli avrei detto dopo di cancellarlo


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

allora hai peccato di ingenuita'


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e' cosi' non so che dirvi se glielo avessi dato per civetteria di certo non gli avrei detto dopo di cancellarlo


 non è detto.
lo dico con serenità e ti chiedo una risposta serena: perchè gli hai dato il numero?
con tutto quello che si sentE: stupratori, stalking, persecuzioni e matti in giro, io non darei mai il numero ad una persona che conosco da poco (donne o uomini) perchè mi parrebbe azzardato.
coscientemente non volevi flirtare, tant'è che gli hai detto di cancellarlo e di essere sposata.
Ma allora perchè l'hai dato quel numero? Cosa pensavi lo volesse a fare? Avevate conversato a lungo di qualcosa?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Quando me lo ha chiesto eravamo tra gli amici (miei e suoi) e poco prima si parlava tutti di andare tra qualche giorno ad un altra festa, era solo un contatto tra la mia e sua comitiva... io l'ho intesa cosi' e dato che mi son sbagliata ho corretto il tiro e sono stata persino brutale dalla chiarezza!


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Ma qual'è il vero dubbio che hai?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma qual'è il vero dubbio che hai?


 non e' un dubbio , constatavo il fatto che ora per un episodio cosi' stupido mi si accusa di essere seduttiva mentre prima del fattaccio nessuno notava nulla, e' tutto diverso ora e vi volevo chiedere se questa maniera di rapportarsi con me (dei miei amici ) la trovate giustificata se vi siete trovati a fare la stessa cosa ...tutto qui


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> non e' un dubbio , constatavo il fatto che ora per un episodio cosi' stupido mi si accusa di essere seduttiva mentre prima del fattaccio nessuno notava nulla, e' tutto diverso ora e vi volevo chiedere se questa maniera di rapportarsi con me (dei miei amici ) la trovate giustificata se vi siete trovati a fare la stessa cosa ...tutto qui


chiamasi perdita di fiducia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



veronika ha detto:


> non e' un dubbio , constatavo il fatto che ora per un episodio cosi' stupido mi si accusa di essere seduttiva mentre prima del fattaccio nessuno notava nulla, e' tutto diverso ora e vi volevo chiedere se questa maniera di rapportarsi con me (dei miei amici ) la trovate giustificata se vi siete trovati a fare la stessa cosa ...tutto qui


Si chiamano pregiudizi, ne è pieno il mondo. ma se tu eri in buona fede, ed io non ho motivo di ritenere che tu non lo fossi, fregatene. Poi sai, nella vita arrivano momenti in cui devi anche verificare se le tue amicizie mutano con te.  Cioè una volta che glielo hai spiegato ed insistono, allora ciao ciao. Non è che puoi fartene un problema: tanto qualunque gesto tu compirai avrai sempre qualcuno che dirà che non va bene ...


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chiamasi perdita di fiducia


 ma la fiducia l'ha persa mio marito gli amici cosa c'entrano?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ma la fiducia l'ha persa mio marito gli amici cosa c'entrano?


no, l'hai persa in generale anche con gli amici evidentemente.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si chiamano pregiudizi, ne è pieno il mondo. ma se tu eri in buona fede, ed io non ho motivo di ritenere che tu non lo fossi, fregatene. Poi sai, nella vita arrivano momenti in cui devi anche verificare se le tue amicizie mutano con te. Cioè una volta che glielo hai spiegato ed insistono, allora ciao ciao. Non è che puoi fartene un problema: tanto qualunque gesto tu compirai avrai sempre qualcuno che dirà che non va bene ...


 ... infatti quello che pensavo ed e' anche il titolo della discussione ma sara' sempre cosi'?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ma la fiducia l'ha persa mio marito gli amici cosa c'entrano?


i cognati non sono amici ma parenti di lui. per quanto tu abbia un buon rapporto con loro, questa cosa non la devi scordare mai.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> i cognati non sono amici ma parenti di lui. per quanto tu abbia un buon rapporto con loro, questa cosa non la devi scordare mai.


 e' un attaggiamento generale che hanno tutti, ma non si limita solo a questo, sono di un invadenza che mi lascia atterrita come se fosse un affare di stato da risolvere tutti insieme


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e' un attaggiamento generale che hanno tutti, ma non si limita solo a questo, sono di un invadenza che mi lascia atterrita come se fosse un affare di stato da risolvere tutti insieme


 
qui sta a te mettere dei paletti. il mio ragazzo solo una volta ha parlato di una ns discussione alla sorella (tra l'altro con me lì presente col fumo che mi usciva dalle orecchie), mooooolto pacatamente( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   gli ho detto di non farlo mai +.
lo stesso vale per gli amici, se una persona è tua amica non ti può giudicare, altrimenti è meglio allontanarla


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> non e' un dubbio , constatavo il fatto che ora per un episodio cosi' stupido mi si accusa di essere seduttiva mentre prima del fattaccio nessuno notava nulla, e' tutto diverso ora e vi volevo chiedere se questa maniera di rapportarsi con me (dei miei amici ) la trovate giustificata se vi siete trovati a fare la stessa cosa ...tutto qui


 Ma scusa, ti meraviglia tutto ciò? Già il nome che usi (fattaccio) ti dovrebbe spiegare perchè la percezione che possono avere gli altri di uno stesso gesto, è cambiata. Prima era prima... ora il modo in cui vedono te e i tuoi gesti è diverso.
Questo a prescindere dalla tua buona fede.


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> e' un attaggiamento generale che hanno tutti, ma non si limita solo a questo, sono di un invadenza che mi lascia atterrita come se fosse un affare di stato da risolvere tutti insieme


 
mandali a cagher, tanto loro nei reali momenti di bisogno saranno ben lontani a farsi i cazzi alctrui

odio i parenti ficcanaso


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> mandali a cagher, tanto loro nei reali momenti di bisogno saranno ben lontani a farsi i cazzi alctrui
> 
> *odio i parenti ficcanaso*


io questi discorsi proprio non li capisco.
capisco l'ingerenza parentale, ma se per dire qualcuno fa soffrire asu se permetti mi incazzo, e che tu non sopporti la mia intrusione non me ne frega una fava.
è ovvio che avendo fatto soffrire un loro caro anche loro abbiano perso la fiducia e siano più guardinghi. 
se poi lei dimostra di non capire perchè dare il suo numero ad un estraneo è poco adatto in questo periodo di crisi del rapporto (crisi peraltro causata da un di lei tradimento) direi che c'è poca verza da sfogliare


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io questi discorsi proprio non li capisco.
> capisco l'ingerenza parentale, ma se per dire qualcuno fa soffrire asu se permetti mi incazzo, e che tu non sopporti la mia intrusione non me ne frega una fava.
> è ovvio che avendo fatto soffrire un loro caro anche loro abbiano perso la fiducia e siano più guardinghi.
> se poi lei dimostra di non capire perchè dare il suo numero ad un estraneo è poco adatto in questo periodo di crisi del rapporto (crisi peraltro causata da un di lei tradimento) direi che c'è poca verza da sfogliare


 
senti io non ho sorelle o fratelli quindi non posso capire ma l'idea che la sorella del mio ragazzo si intrometta mi fa girare i maroni non poco. le cose riguardanti una coppia devono essere gestite solo ed esclusivamente dalla coppia


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io questi discorsi proprio non li capisco.
> capisco l'ingerenza parentale, ma se per dire qualcuno fa soffrire asu se permetti mi incazzo, e che tu non sopporti la mia intrusione non me ne frega una fava.
> è ovvio che avendo fatto soffrire un loro caro anche loro abbiano perso la fiducia e siano più guardinghi.
> se poi lei dimostra di non capire perchè dare il suo numero ad un estraneo è poco adatto in questo periodo di crisi del rapporto (crisi peraltro causata da un di lei tradimento) direi che c'è poca verza da sfogliare


 
ero sul generico Bvu


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io questi discorsi proprio non li capisco.
> capisco l'ingerenza parentale, ma se per dire qualcuno fa soffrire asu se permetti mi incazzo, e che tu non sopporti la mia intrusione non me ne frega una fava.
> è ovvio che avendo fatto soffrire un loro caro anche loro abbiano perso la fiducia e siano più guardinghi.
> se poi lei dimostra di non capire perchè dare il suo numero ad un estraneo è poco adatto in questo periodo di crisi del rapporto (crisi peraltro causata da un di lei tradimento) direi che c'è poca verza da sfogliare


 se nel rapporto di coppia di una tua amica ci fossero dei problemi, tu andresti a sentire come mai, come intendono risolvere, andresti a sindacare sul fatto che non esiste perdono, che certe cose si affrontano solo con una separazione, che il coniuge tradito si e' davvero rinc...nito a riprendere in casa...  andresti a dire alla tua amica che mandi all'aria le ferie perche' c'e' anche lei? Non parlo di mancanza di fiducia quasto mi pare ben altro


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io questi discorsi proprio non li capisco.
> capisco l'ingerenza parentale, ma se per dire qualcuno fa soffrire asu se permetti mi incazzo, e che tu non sopporti la mia intrusione non me ne frega una fava.
> è ovvio che avendo fatto soffrire un loro caro anche loro abbiano perso la fiducia e siano più guardinghi.
> se poi lei dimostra di non capire perchè dare il suo numero ad un estraneo è poco adatto in questo periodo di crisi del rapporto (crisi peraltro causata da un di lei tradimento) direi che c'è poca verza da sfogliare


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


>


se qualcuno fa soffrire asu brugola passa direttamente all'eliminazione


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se qualcuno fa soffrire asu brugola passa direttamente all'eliminazione


ammetto di non esser stato attento ASu


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> se nel rapporto di coppia di una tua amica ci fossero dei problemi, tu andresti a sentire come mai, come intendono risolvere, andresti a sindacare sul fatto che non esiste perdono, che certe cose si affrontano solo con una separazione, che il coniuge tradito si e' davvero rinc...nito a riprendere in casa... andresti a dire alla tua amica che mandi all'aria le ferie perche' c'e' anche lei? *Non parlo di mancanza di fiducia quasto mi pare ben altro*


no, 
ma con il tuo atteggiamento, anche col discorso del numero di cell dato a uno sconosciuto, hai fatto pensare che non te ne freghi una fava.
ha ragione fedi, per te è tutto perdonato e quindi fine del palo.
ma non per lui forse no?


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se qualcuno fa soffrire asu brugola passa direttamente all'eliminazione


son simile, IO posso dirne di ogni della mia famiglia, ma guai a chi li tocca


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

ora ho capito


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> son simile, IO posso dirne di ogni della mia famiglia, ma guai a chi li tocca


idem con patatina fritta


----------



## Nordica (21 Luglio 2009)

io il numero di tel lo avrei dato solo se trattasi di un figo mostroso.... E non oggi visto che non mi interessa nessun altro uomo!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> io il numero di tel lo avrei dato solo se trattasi di un figo mostroso.... E non oggi visto che non mi interessa nessun altro uomo!


 
ciao bella!!!! come stai?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Quando me ne sono andata cambiando regione, cio' che ha raccontato mio marito e' stato solo che andavo via per un altro uomo, non ha mai raccontato le sue mancanze ed io non andrei mai a raccontarle in giro per screditare lui, ho una grossa fetta di colpa che mi spinge a volermele addossare tutte, non mi interessa che gli altri sappiano, quando la porta di casa mia e' chiusa c'e' solo mio marito, mi basta sapere che lui sa... e sa le sue colpe e si vergogna anche di alcune cse che mi ha fatto, che mi ha detto e alcune situazioni che ha creato per fare in modo che accadesse. 
So che sara' faticoso, la fiducia si conquista a fatica e in un attimo si perde ma non esistono prove di fiducia da suerare per aumentare la stima che gli altri provano, esiste solo il tempo e la volonta' di voler dare una concreta possibilita'


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no,
> ma con il tuo atteggiamento, anche col discorso del numero di cell dato a uno sconosciuto, hai fatto pensare che non te ne freghi una fava.
> ha ragione fedi, per te è tutto perdonato e quindi fine del palo.
> ma non per lui forse no?


 ho gia' spiegato leggi il post 161


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*............*



nordica ha detto:


> io il numero di tel lo avrei dato solo se trattasi di un figo mostroso.... E non oggi visto che non mi interessa nessun altro uomo!


sei sicura? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




stai dicendo in pratica questo: tesoro ti amo, sei l'uomo della mia vita
finché non arriva il figo mostroso, allora sospendiamo un attimo ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

Ma scusa Veronika, dai che hai solo diciamo, civettato un po'. Del resto io non ho MAI chiesto il numero ad una donna. ( Soprattutto per paura che si spaventi, che si immagini chissàcchè, o che tiri conclusioni affrettate), io ho il mio bravo biglietto da visita. Te lo offro, e tu liberissima di metterlo nella borsetta, gettarlo al vento, o di venire in cerca...
Sbaglio? Non so nella vostra epoca moderna si usa chiedere il numero di telefono ad una signora?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> E Si anche alla seconda domanda.
> 
> Vero, ma ci sei o ci fai?!


 allora anche accettare un regalo ...diciamo una penna e' la stessa cosa


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa Veronika, dai che hai solo diciamo, civettato un po'. Del resto io non ho MAI chiesto il numero ad una donna. ( Soprattutto per paura che si spaventi, che si immagini chissàcchè, o che tiri conclusioni affrettate), io ho il mio bravo biglietto da visita. Te lo offro, e tu liberissima di metterlo nella borsetta, gettarlo al vento, o di venire in cerca...
> Sbaglio? Non so nella vostra epoca moderna si usa chiedere il numero di telefono ad una signora?


 
ebbene, ti darò una notizia sconvolgente....sì, si usa poi dipende da come, dove e perchè


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> allora anche accettare un regalo ...diciamo una penna e' la stessa cosa


 
una volta ho fatto una cazzata. un ragazzo che conoscevo mi ha regalato una rosa, io x non offenderlo l'ho accettata ho detto grazie e morta lì. il mio ragazzo mi ha tirato un pallino allucinante e sai cosa ti dico? Aveva ragione. ho spiegato il perchè l'avessi accettata ma mi sono scusata


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa Veronika, dai che hai solo diciamo, civettato un po'. Del resto io non ho MAI chiesto il numero ad una donna. ( Soprattutto per paura che si spaventi, che si immagini chissàcchè, o che tiri conclusioni affrettate), io ho il mio bravo biglietto da visita. Te lo offro, e tu liberissima di metterlo nella borsetta, gettarlo al vento, o di venire in cerca...
> Sbaglio? Non so nella vostra epoca moderna si usa chiedere il numero di telefono ad una signora?


 appunto, un approccio cosi spudorato non mi ra mai successo, quindi non ci ho pensato , e poi la fede non dovrebbe mettere al riparo da abborbamenti ?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> una volta ho fatto una cazzata. un ragazzo che conoscevo mi ha regalato una rosa, io x non offenderlo l'ho accettata ho detto grazie e morta lì. il mio ragazzo mi ha tirato un pallino allucinante e sai cosa ti dico? Aveva ragione. ho spiegato il perchè l'avessi accettata ma mi sono scusata


 era una risposta a verena che nella discussione provoleggiamenti racconta di un collega che le fa un regalo, dato che dal suo punto di vista ho sbagliato a dare il cel (ed e' vero ma mi par di aver riparato) ed e' un segnale a continuare il corteggiamento, allora anche accettare un regalo e' un segnale, ma quello non lo farei , un regalo e' chiaramente piu' intimo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> appunto, un approccio cosi spudorato non mi ra mai successo, quindi non ci ho pensato , e poi la fede non dovrebbe mettere al riparo da abborbamenti ?


Scherzi? Ma insomma: tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. Da parlare al telefono con uno a finirci a letto...ci sono determinati passaggi. Insomma le cose si mettono in un certo modo, oppure in un altro, sta ai due a declinare l'invito o a cedere. Per me si conquista una donna nella misura che lei si concede. Ma se devo dirtela tutta, quella fede è la miglior garanzia per me, che al massimo ci sarà una botta d'allegria. 
Infatti a me gli unici casini gli ha combinati una single agguerrita. Una sana donna sposata, SA, che dietro di te c'è un'altra donna sposata. Capisci? 

Per me hai solo sbagliato 
1) Comportarti così davanti a persone che ti conoscono
2) Dirlo a tuo marito

Cavoli...sentirsi corteggiata non è mica un bel piacere? 
Nessuno passa la sera a guardare una donna...non bella!!! O che non lo intriga.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> appunto, un approccio cosi spudorato non mi ra mai successo, quindi non ci ho pensato , e poi *la fede non dovrebbe mettere al riparo da abbordamenti* ?
























   lo chiedi qui????


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> lo chiedi qui????


in effetti...


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> lo chiedi qui????


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

con la fede si acchiappa molto di più, purtroppo


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Scherzi? Ma insomma: tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. Da parlare al telefono con uno a finirci a letto...ci sono determinati passaggi. Insomma le cose si mettono in un certo modo, oppure in un altro, sta ai due a declinare l'invito o a cedere. Per me si conquista una donna nella misura che lei si concede. Ma se devo dirtela tutta, quella fede è la miglior garanzia per me, che al massimo ci sarà una botta d'allegria.
> Infatti a me gli unici casini gli ha combinati una single agguerrita. Una sana donna sposata, SA, che dietro di te c'è un'altra donna sposata. Capisci?
> 
> Per me hai solo sbagliato
> ...


 la sincerita' paga, per riconquistare la sua fiducia mi sono ripromessa di essere sincera con lui, gli dico tutto, sa dove vado ,con chi sono, sa anche che scrivo su questo forum e se volesse potrebbe anche rispondere , devo dire che non e' facile, non do niente per scontato ma mi fa capire che apprezza parecchio... come dicevo prima la sincerita' paga


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> la sincerita' paga, per riconquistare la sua fiducia mi sono ripromessa di essere sincera con lui, gli dico tutto, sa dove vado ,con chi sono, sa anche che scrivo su questo forum e se volesse potrebbe anche rispondere , devo dire che non e' facile, non do niente per scontato ma mi fa capire che apprezza parecchio... come dicevo prima la sincerita' paga


qualcuno la abbatta !!!


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> con la fede si acchiappa molto di più, purtroppo


 ma dai? ma in che mondo vivo ? io sapevo che la fede e' un simbolo per non cadere nella tentazione di desiderare la donna d' altri, perche' non osi l' uomo dividere cio' che Dio unisce... Cose da pazzi


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> qualcuno la abbatta !!!


 hai l'umorismo di una triglia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

Tieni, te la dedico

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9zoY_nZzfA


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

ah ah


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> la sincerita' paga, per riconquistare la sua fiducia mi sono ripromessa di essere sincera con lui, gli dico tutto, sa dove vado ,con chi sono, sa anche che scrivo su questo forum e se volesse potrebbe anche rispondere , devo dire che non e' facile, non do niente per scontato ma mi fa capire che apprezza parecchio... come dicevo prima la sincerita' paga


Ah si? 
Mettiamo che il tuo seno sia scarso e cadente.
TU indossi il push-up.
Incroci per la strada me...che sono "smaliziato" e ti dico: " Ah signora lei porta il push-up dato che le sue tette cadono! Complimenti!".

Quella volta del giudice gobbo, l'imputato che glielo fece notare, fu condannato per insulto alla corte.

Una volta entrati nel grande club degli adulteri, per me, non si può mai più essere sinceri...

E per me...persa per persa...si procede.

Tanto mettetela via...di sicuro ne combinerai ancora...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ma dai? ma in che mondo vivo ? io sapevo che la fede e' un simbolo per non cadere nella tentazione di desiderare la donna d' altri, perche' non osi l' uomo dividere cio' che Dio unisce... Cose da pazzi


Sapessi tu cosa divide un uomo da una donna...
Ma almeno sai che la società ebraica non valorizzava certo la donna?
Infatti la donna che sta con me...è un mio possesso???


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ah si?
> Mettiamo che il tuo seno sia scarso e cadente.
> TU indossi il push-up.
> Incroci per la strada me...che sono "smaliziato" e ti dico: " Ah signora lei porta il push-up dato che le sue tette cadono! Complimenti!".
> ...


 esiste sempre il libero arbitrio, la liberta' di fare cio' che si vuole, di scegliere di agire in un modo che riteniamo giusto, se credi che il tuo destino sia gia' scritto e che percorrerai la strada che ti e' stata assegnata senza avera possibilita' di scelta , allora puo' essere, io ad destino non credo piu' , circostanze fortunate mi hanno fatto incontrare mio marito, ho rischiato di perderlo e stai pur certo se lui vorra' i miei giorni saranno dedicati a lui.


----------



## Nordica (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ciao bella!!!! come stai?


Ciao cara.... Tutto ok! Life goes on! Col marito bene. Niente liti e tanta vita sotto le lenzuola! He he he.....  Tu stai bene?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sapessi tu cosa divide un uomo da una donna...
> Ma almeno sai che la società ebraica non valorizzava certo la donna?
> Infatti la donna che sta con me...è un mio possesso???


Denoto un certo disprezzo per le donne che urta la mia sensibilita' in quanto tale, ti chiedo cortesemente di rientrare in carreggiata e usare espressioni che piu' si addicono al genere umano. Non puoi possedere una persona
 Lo schiavismo e' finito da un pezzo, se la tua donna la senti tua e' perche' per qualche malsano ragionamento di lei ti fa credere che sia cosi'... Fino a che il gioco non fa piu' divertire lei


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa Veronika, dai che hai solo diciamo, civettato un po'. Del resto io non ho MAI chiesto il numero ad una donna. ( Soprattutto per paura che si spaventi, che si immagini chissàcchè, o che tiri conclusioni affrettate), io ho il mio bravo biglietto da visita. Te lo offro, e tu liberissima di metterlo nella borsetta, gettarlo al vento, o di venire in cerca...
> Sbaglio? Non so nella vostra epoca moderna si usa chiedere il numero di telefono ad una signora?



mi dici da che parti giri che son sempre a corto di  filtrini?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Scherzi? Ma insomma: tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. *Da parlare al telefono con uno a finirci a letto...ci sono determinati passaggi. *Insomma le cose si mettono in un certo modo, oppure in un altro, sta ai due a declinare l'invito o a cedere. Per me si conquista una donna nella misura che lei si concede. Ma se devo dirtela tutta, quella fede è la miglior garanzia per me, che al massimo ci sarà una botta d'allegria.
> Infatti a me gli unici casini gli ha combinati una single agguerrita. Una sana donna sposata, SA, che dietro di te c'è un'altra donna sposata. Capisci?
> 
> Per me hai solo sbagliato
> ...


cazzo! se non vi leggessi non ci crederei!!


----------



## Nordica (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sei sicura?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma cosa hai capito? Dicevo che se otto anni fa to bel ragazzo mi avesso lasciato il suo numero magari lo avrei preso. No non lo avrei preso nemmeno otto anni fa', ma avrei fatto capire dove poteva cercarmi. Adesso non mi interessa nessuno perché sono perdutamente innamorata di mio marito.


----------



## Nordica (21 Luglio 2009)

secondo me hai ragione, se si tradisce to uomo ormai hai bruciato la terra. Ecco perché ho voluto lasciare il mio ex. Ci siamo fatti di botte e crude. E non potevo immaginare di creare una famiglia con lui. Il mio marito non lo in mai tradito e se lo faccio e soltanto perché lo sto lasciando. 





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ah si?
> Mettiamo che il tuo seno sia scarso e cadente.
> TU indossi il push-up.
> Incroci per la strada me...che sono "smaliziato" e ti dico: " Ah signora lei porta il push-up dato che le sue tette cadono! Complimenti!".
> ...


----------



## Nordica (21 Luglio 2009)

secondo me hai ragione, se si tradisce to uomo ormai hai bruciato la terra. Ecco perché ho voluto lasciare il mio ex. Ci siamo fatti di botte e crude. E non potevo immaginare di creare una famiglia con lui. Il mio marito non lo in mai tradito e se lo faccio e soltanto perché lo sto lasciando. 





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ah si?
> Mettiamo che il tuo seno sia scarso e cadente.
> TU indossi il push-up.
> Incroci per la strada me...che sono "smaliziato" e ti dico: " Ah signora lei porta il push-up dato che le sue tette cadono! Complimenti!".
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non era una battuta e onestamente credo che a quasi 30 una *donna  sappia se è il caso o meno di dare il   telefono *ad un uomo appena incontrato, in virtù anche solo del fatto che sta cercando di ricucire il rapporto con un marito che ha tradito.
> Senza offesa più che ingenutià mi pare stupidità e leggerezza.


anche perché con quello che costano i telefoni... prima di scucire il mio cellulare da 400 euro mi deve almeno chiedere in sposa


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

*OT*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche perché con quello che costano i telefoni... prima di scucire il mio cellulare da 400 euro mi deve almeno chiedere in sposa


non trovo la discussione di cui parlavamo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non trovo la discussione di cui parlavamo


spetta amor, ti mando il link in pm


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spetta amor, ti mando il link in pm

























caccia anche dei filtrini va'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> caccia anche dei filtrini va'



non ho biglietti da visita  

	
	
		
		
	


	





qualcuno che ha da prestarmene?


----------

